# dove and tan satin maybe



## Noseytoes (Mar 4, 2012)

one of my litters, looks like i have a few satins in there  i know the photo doesnt show them up very well, but a few are so shiney compared to the others


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

The two leading the pack?


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

I would agree; the photo shows satin in your pew and your dove at the very bottom of the photo.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Aww!


----------



## Noseytoes (Mar 4, 2012)

yeah the two leading, they are lovely


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

The little black ones are adorable


----------



## Noseytoes (Mar 4, 2012)

and here they all are a few weeks on, there is a sating lilac and tan but the tan is more of a creamy colour, so what would that be. A satin albino, the chocolate and tan has 2 white spots on her back  and one of the lilacs has the same 2 spots


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Ohhhh wow. This forum is becoming my new happy place every day when I see the little babies.  I really, really hope my doe is carrying a satin PEW!


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

With diluted colors like lilac, a creamy pale tan is quite common. The orange of the tan is diluted, just like the top coat.


----------



## Noseytoes (Mar 4, 2012)

even the black and tan babies tan bits are almost white, but still beautiful


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

sorry but I see no Iliac in the photos. Theres blacks, doves a pied chocolate and a pied dove but no Iliac (Iliac is black eyed) I can post you a photo of one of mine if that helps.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

If the tan on your blacks is pale like the pink-eyes varieties, either the tan is just really poor, or the mice aren't C/C. C/c and C/c* mice often have paler tan bellies. Poor tan is quite common as well, because the variety isn't on/off. Selecting for darker bellies can significantly improve the stock up to a point.


----------



## Noseytoes (Mar 4, 2012)

morning-star said:


> sorry but I see no Iliac in the photos. Theres blacks, doves a pied chocolate and a pied dove but no Iliac (Iliac is black eyed) I can post you a photo of one of mine if that helps.


sorry i ment dove lol as my title says


----------

